# Death at Paris Disney Phantom Manor



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Disney Paris death in Phantom Manor, does this mean it's really haunted now?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ntom-manor-electrocution-technician/82628672/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How sad


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

That would be my worse nightmare dying at work. I would be haunting my health and safety officer for years!


----------

